# Russian Granny Square Purse



## E Christina Dabis

This one is much easier than the first purse I posted. Nearly everyone is capable of making a granny square, if not, they provide diagram instructions below their images. I prefer the purse with the large satin ribbon bow (as shown below) and I suspect I'll be making one of these soon including a satin lining, too.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/natalia_fed/post223929224/


----------



## martina

Very simple to work, very elegant. Thank you.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

lol everyone but me.. i have tried and tried to make sence out of a granny square ,, and my brain is just not cooperating... pretty purse tho


----------



## E Christina Dabis

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> lol everyone but me.. i have tried and tried to make sence out of a granny square ,, and my brain is just not cooperating... pretty purse tho


Have you tried making a granny from a diagram like the one shown below?


----------



## E Christina Dabis

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> lol everyone but me.. i have tried and tried to make sence out of a granny square ,, and my brain is just not cooperating... pretty purse tho


This one shows the "round" numbers in red text.


----------



## Amaw

Love it!!!


----------



## Lolly12

Oh that is beautiful.Thank you for sharing :-D :-D


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Helgajr1

E Christina Dabis said:


> This one is much easier than the first purse I posted. Nearly everyone is capable of making a granny square, if not, they provide diagram instructions below their images. I prefer the purse with the large satin ribbon bow (as shown below) and I suspect I'll be making one of these soon including a satin lining, too.
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/natalia_fed/post223929224/


thanks for the site,there are so many great patterns and ideas ,even if we cannot read the language we can look at the pictures and i found some pages have picture intructions ..thanks again


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Helgajr1 said:


> thanks for the site,there are so many great patterns and ideas ,even if we cannot read the language we can look at the pictures and i found some pages have picture intructions ..thanks again


You're welcome. I really enjoy the international crochet items! They are new to me and maybe that's why I find them so refreshing. Turkey, Malta, Egypt, Chili, Argentina all manage to produce breathtaking items. Then, they embellish the crochet work with ribbons, embroidery, silk flowers... on and on.

I'm hooked! *laughing*


----------



## moke

this is gorgeous! and the first granny square bag that i would make! ty!


----------



## Hannelore

That is a beautiful bag and it looks fairly simple even without translating the instructions into English. I have tried using the google translation once and found that some words didn't get translated at all. I just might try to make this bag for a friend who likes bag for Christmas. Thanks for the site.


----------



## MacRae

This is so beautiful.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## shirleyoboe

E Christina Dabis said:


> This one shows the "round" numbers in red text.


Where is this chart from???


----------



## tammie52

ive tried putting the link in to the translator but still don't get the instructions to make the bag, help please id love to try this thanks


----------



## Leannsmarie

tammie52 said:


> ive tried putting the link in to the translator but still don't get the instructions to make the bag, help please id love to try this thanks


The pattern is not given. 
It is probably assumed that the reader would choose one of the granny square designs in the image, make 13 squares, assemble them as shown in the finished purse image, and decorate however you like.

Just looking at the large purse I would figure I would need:

*13 crochet granny squares 
*Two 3-ft long 1 ¼ -inch wide crochet straps (Maybe 8-10 stitches, single crochet, trimmed in single crochet on the sides)
*4 2 or 2 1/2 inch rings (wood or plastic)
*2 balls of #10 crochet cotton
*¼ yard lining fabric
*2 magnetic snap closures

This is not for sure but just an approximation (a guess). I would probably join the squares with a whip stitch but there are many ways to join crochet pieces.

http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-...joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm


----------



## MLyle

I'm interested in the handles, looks like they are easily removable for washing the handbag. Anyone know where to get these? http://www.stranamam.ru/data/cache/2012jun/11/31/4818794_32216nothumb500.jpg


----------



## kimkaseman

Ok that was too cool! Never done that Before! Will use again ! Thx


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

E Christina Dabis said:


> This one shows the "round" numbers in red text.


Wow thank u so much for this.. im gonna give this a try!! This looks much easier to understand! Thank u again

Susie


----------



## Lolly12

MLyle said:


> I'm interested in the handles, looks like they are easily removable for washing the handbag. Anyone know where to get these? http://www.stranamam.ru/data/cache/2012jun/11/31/4818794_32216nothumb500.jpg[/quot
> 
> I have seen handles similar to that at Michael's,and you could try online
> 
> :-D :-D


----------



## E Christina Dabis

shirleyoboe said:


> Where is this chart from???


I've no idea the origin of this chart. I use this particular granny square chart to help beginners.


----------



## jaml

This one is beautiful just like the first. However, it does look much easier. Looks like I might try it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Lalane

That is stunning, Beautiful work.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Don't forget:

The beauty of these bags is the fact that they have been "BLOCKED". That alone sets aside the professional from amateur.

Sorry, there's no other way to say it. Even if you believe your finished work looks great, it will look even better when blocked.

BLOCKING METHODS:

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/32


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Leannsmarie said:


> The pattern is not given.
> It is probably assumed that the reader would choose one of the granny square designs in the image, make 13 squares, assemble them as shown in the finished purse image, and decorate however you like.
> 
> Just looking at the large purse I would figure I would need:
> 
> *13 crochet granny squares
> *Two 3-ft long 1 ¼ -inch wide crochet straps (Maybe 8-10 stitches, single crochet, trimmed in single crochet on the sides)
> *4 2 or 2 1/2 inch rings (wood or plastic)
> *2 balls of #10 crochet cotton
> *¼ yard lining fabric
> *2 magnetic snap closures
> 
> This is not for sure but just an approximation (a guess). I would probably join the squares with a whip stitch but there are many ways to join crochet pieces.
> 
> http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-...joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm


I absolutely agree! Well done, Leannsmarie !!! Well done.


----------



## Lolly12

I love the site you posted,it has so many interesting and beautiful items.There is a good felting video posted there,the woman in the video makes felted flowers,they're stunning.Thank you for posting the link :-D :-D


----------



## E Christina Dabis

I'm adding my version of the "blind hem stitch" which I use to secure the lining to the inside (top) of my bags. If it helps, great, if not, nothing lost.


----------



## Glenlady

That is just sooo beautiful, wouldn't it be a lovely idea for bridesmaids to carry


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Glenlady said:


> That is just sooo beautiful, wouldn't it be a lovely idea for bridesmaids to carry


I gave my original purse to my grandson's fiancee (now his wife) to use in their wedding.


----------



## Glenlady

Great minds think alike


----------



## Montana Gramma

Cannot wait to nake one of these! thanks for the post!


----------



## E Christina Dabis

I do believe Tammie (in No. Ireland) will beat all of us! She's getting her supplies now!! Someone else estimated the materials. I estimated the hook at 2-steel (2.25 mm). What a group project, huh??!!


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Have you tried making a granny from a diagram like the one shown below?


I wanna learn how to read diagrams and picture patterns.. to do these foreign georgous patterns I keep seeing and have no idea what the pattern reads.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> I wanna learn how to read diagrams and picture patterns.. to do these foreign georgous patterns I keep seeing and have no idea what the pattern reads.


First, did the granny square diagram look like a granny square to you?


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> I wanna learn how to read diagrams and picture patterns.. to do these foreign georgous patterns I keep seeing and have no idea what the pattern reads.


Missjg: Go back to page one of this discussion where I posted a granny square diagram, and the chart which identifies each crochet symbolized stitch.


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Missjg: Go back to page one of this discussion where I posted a granny square diagram, and the chart which identifies each crochet symbolized stitch.


OK.. did... and copy saved it... are all the charts the same? Do they all use the same sc,dc,tr.ch.. etc. even tho written language is foreign? I can follow this chart you posted easy, but the ones I have seen don't look this easy. Maybe should do like written and piece it little at a time instead of trying to read the entire 'picture' pattern...


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Yes, they are used worldwide and do not have a language barrier.

As with regular crochet, the UK patterns define some of the stitches differently. For example their treble crochet is our double crochet. I'll upload a symbol chart with both UK and US meanings.

(scroll down about half way to see the chart)

http://dancingbarefoot.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/tutorial-lesson-3a-crochet/


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Yes, BUT, some UK charts are a bit different. Chances are you won't run into any of them, but if you do, here's a link to the difference in the stitches.

http://satmaya.wordpress.com/tag/symbols/


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Yes, they are used worldwide and do not have a language barrier.
> 
> As with regular crochet, the UK patterns define some of the stitches differently. For example their treble crochet is our double crochet. I'll upload a symbol chart with both UK and US meanings.
> 
> (scroll down about half way to see the chart)
> 
> http://dancingbarefoot.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/tutorial-lesson-3a-crochet/


I saved the info and also went to the Japanses link and saved that... and also the links to the sites.. I know I need to be able to get back when I do start something and be able to read more. Thank U.. this is great! Now I want to do this yesterday! But..have to finish the socks! :-D


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> I saved the info and also went to the Japanses link and saved that... and also the links to the sites.. I know I need to be able to get back when I do start something and be able to read more. Thank U.. this is great! Now I want to do this yesterday! But..have to finish the socks! :-D


I'm nearly as eager as you are.... don't delay too long, I want to share in your joy!


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Use Google's translation service.
> 
> 1) Copy the russian website address (shown on next line)
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/natalia_fed/post223929224/
> 
> 2) Go to Google's translation site:
> http://translate.google.com/
> 
> 3) Paste the Russian website into the "boxed" area shown on the Google translate page.
> 
> 4) Select "Russian" as the original language, or let it default to "detect language".
> 
> 5) Press your "Enter" key


I don't understand this?


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> I'm nearly as eager as you are.... don't delay too long, I want to share in your joy!


These are the squares used to make the Russian White Granny SQ purse. I don't see any other direction on how toput it together. I am assuming we use the picture as a guide? Looks like double crochets putting sqs tog. and then around the whole purse and also the handle. This is a basic granny sq... I've done this type before.. trying not to 'cheat' and follow the grapic. LOL


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> These are the squares used to make the Russian White Granny SQ purse. I don't see any other direction on how toput it together. I am assuming we use the picture as a guide? Looks like double crochets putting sqs tog. and then around the whole purse and also the handle. This is a basic granny sq... I've done this type before.. trying not to 'cheat' and follow the grapic. LOL


You're close. Each Granny square has two final rounds of single crochets. The strap is made of short rows of single crochets and then it is edged with single crochets down both sides. The top, when everything is put together, has a couple of extra rows of single crochets.

Plus, it has been blocked which gives that professional look.

Give it a try... it's not hard and you will may please yourself as you make something without a pattern. Go at it with fun in your heart.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> I don't understand this?


Don't worry about it. Just use the photograph as your guide.


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> You're close. Each Granny square has two final rounds of single crochets. The strap is made of short rows of single crochets and then it is edged with single crochets down both sides. The top, when everything is put together, has a couple of extra rows of single crochets.
> 
> Plus, it has been blocked which gives that professional look.
> 
> Give it a try... it's not hard and you will may please yourself as you make something without a pattern. Go at it with fun in your heart.


What kind of yarn is used? Crochet cotton? #? 30 (to thin) or very little purse. ) I had some nylon cording.. my hubby brought home from somewhere years ago.. and it makes georgous purses...and they wash up wonderfully...if I can find it...have no clue where it went. So if not.. what type of thread #5 heavier cotton thread?


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Don't worry about it. Just use the photograph as your guide.


OK... will do.. after the socks! )


----------



## E Christina Dabis

I'm guessing, but I suspect it's a #10 and I'm guessing they used a 2-steel hook (2.25 mm). But, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> I'm guessing, but I suspect it's a #10 and I'm guessing they used a 2-steel hook (2.25 mm). But, your guess is as good as mine.


LOL well dont what a big bag but dont want a doily either. Will find something inbetween...humm that also might depend on how many of the squares ya use. humm more thinking to do... gotta get to them socks.. now that Im caught up in KP news ...and cleaned to find a container to put my sock yarn in to keep it clean. yeah!! major feat in here.. just dont open the closet door! :-D


----------



## E Christina Dabis

When I looked at the purse with the U-shaped handle, and then found handles like that online, they measured 7.5" across the bottom. So, if that's right, then it seems the width of the purse would be 10" and the height (not counting the handle) would be about the same.

That's the joy of working from a photograph.


----------



## missjg

Leannsmarie said:


> The pattern is not given.
> It is probably assumed that the reader would choose one of the granny square designs in the image, make 13 squares, assemble them as shown in the finished purse image, and decorate however you like.
> 
> Just looking at the large purse I would figure I would need:
> 
> *13 crochet granny squares
> *Two 3-ft long 1 ¼ -inch wide crochet straps (Maybe 8-10 stitches, single crochet, trimmed in single crochet on the sides)
> *4 2 or 2 1/2 inch rings (wood or plastic)
> *2 balls of #10 crochet cotton
> *¼ yard lining fabric
> *2 magnetic snap closures
> 
> This is not for sure but just an approximation (a guess). I would probably join the squares with a whip stitch but there are many ways to join crochet pieces.
> 
> http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-...joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm


Thank U!! :thumbup:


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Don't forget:
> 
> The beauty of these bags is the fact that they have been "BLOCKED". That alone sets aside the professional from amateur.
> 
> Sorry, there's no other way to say it. Even if you believe your finished work looks great, it will look even better when blocked.
> 
> BLOCKING METHODS:
> 
> http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/32


that means you have to block it after each washing... means.. have to take out the lining and redue... after each time you wash it?


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> that means you have to block it after each washing... means.. have to take out the lining and redue... after each time you wash it?


Yes, I would block it after washing it. Remember, blocking can be done by simply laying it flat and tugging it into shape. Or, it can be done with steam, or with a damp cloth over the crochet work and an iron.

You would not have to remove the lining. If necessary, it could be pressed through the inside.


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Yes, I would block it after washing it. Remember, blocking can be done by simply laying it flat and tugging it into shape. Or, it can be done with steam, or with a damp cloth over the crochet work and an iron.


Just wondering if you block it with the lining in it? Would the cotton thread shrink? I have done that (did mess up a owl scarf pressing it) duh? I should of know better but did it anyways.. :shock:


----------



## E Christina Dabis

missjg said:


> Just wondering if you block it with the lining in it? Would the cotton thread shrink? I have done that (did mess up a owl scarf pressing it) duh? I should of know better but did it anyways.. :shock:


Remember, wash cotton in cold water and line dry. Blocking won't shrink it. You could send it to the Dry Cleaners, too.


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> Remember, wash cotton in cold water and line dry. Blocking won't shrink it. You could send it to the Dry Cleaners, too.


Now thats an option I might take. :thumbup:


----------



## kmansker

I love this one, too! So many projects but my job keeps slowing me down. Thank you for posting.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

kmansker said:


> I love this one, too! So many projects but my job keeps slowing me down. Thank you for posting.


Retire as soon as you can! *hehehe*


----------



## marie722

thank you! i will try it! but they are so nice looking! where did you get the tassle.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

marie722 said:


> thank you! i will try it! but they are so nice looking! where did you get the tassle.


I bought the tassels at the Dollar Store. They were attached to a fancy pillow cover, one on each corner. I get a LOT of beads, tassels, decorative items at the Dollar Store.


----------



## E Christina Dabis

Remember, MARIE722...

All of these purses were BLOCKED! That's what makes them look so special. That's true. Had you seen the finished, unblocked' version, it would NOT have been as appealing.

Generally, I block with a wet pressing cloth (muslin, cotton or linen) and I lay it over the perfectly laid out crocheted piece, then touch the iron's hot surface onto the wet cloth and listen for the s-s-s-s-sizzle... It only needs a couple of seconds to set the stitches. Then, I let it lay there until it cools. It's slow, yes, but my work is worth looking superb! So does YOURS!!!

So, BLOCK... just do it! Here's a link to blocking information:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164236-1.html


----------



## marie722

oh! ok i will check!


----------



## tammie52

E Christina Dabis said:


> Remember, MARIE722...
> 
> All of these purses were BLOCKED! That's what makes them look so special. That's true. Had you seen the finished, unblocked' version, it would NOT have been as appealing.
> 
> Generally, I block with a wet pressing cloth (muslin, cotton or linen) and I lay it over the perfectly laid out crocheted piece, then touch the iron's hot surface onto the wet cloth and listen for the s-s-s-s-sizzle... It only needs a couple of seconds to set the stitches. Then, I let it lay there until it cools. It's slow, yes, but my work is worth looking superb! So does YOURS!!!
> 
> So, BLOCK... just do it! Here's a link to blocking information:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164236-1.html


pic of it nearly done... lined ready to sew, just handles /ribbon to put on and its finished


----------



## tammie52

blocked and ready for straps /ribbon


----------



## marie722

ok, i could do that, it look easy! i could sew! too


----------



## E Christina Dabis

tammie52 said:


> pic of it nearly done... lined ready to sew, just handles /ribbon to put on and its finished


No, don't sew the lining to the granny squares. Sew the lining to itself, making a bag of its own. THEN, put the bag inside of your granny square bag, and attach the lining at the top of your bag. Fold the lining over, twice, and blind hem stitch it to the crocheted squares.


----------



## tammie52

aw right good job I aint sewed it then lol will leave the rest till tomorrow as eyes getting sore now .


----------



## marie722

i will sew the lining, i know not the crochet part! but thanks for your help. really, love it!


----------



## E Christina Dabis

tammie52 said:


> blocked and ready for straps /ribbon


I know, you'll hate me forever, but better you hating me than me hating my self.

SLOW DOWN, you still need to make two more rows of single crochet on all of those top granny squares, so that they match the "four" collective sc rows seen in the body of the purse.

That top right granny square has a hump near the "V" connection there in the middle. When you add the two extra sc rows, you could "decrease single crochet" a couple of times and it will pull that straight. Blocking might help, but since you have to add the two sc rows might as well take care of it with the 'decrease single crochet' stitches.

Here's a chart... drawing on how to decrease single crochet.

http://crochet.about.com/library/bl_decrease.htm


----------



## E Christina Dabis

If you have enough lining fabric, cut a new one because the lining needs to be the same size as the bag. So, lay the bag flat onto the fabric and cut 1/2" larger than the purse. When you sew the bag together, make the seams 1/2" also. 

Yes, make the top of the purse's lining 1/2" bigger too. You'll turn that down and hem it to the top. 

You must be exhausted!! You've gone faster than any Irish Thorougbred has ever gone before!!!

(((( hugs )))) 

Chris


----------



## E Christina Dabis

marie722 said:


> i will sew the lining, i know not the crochet part! but thanks for your help. really, love it!


And I really love you... too!!!

Yes, I'm expecting more of you than I did of myself on my first purse... but hey...you have a great instructor... all I had was me! *rolling on the floor laughing*

Get some rest my Irish friend.


----------



## kiwi11

E Christina Dabis said:


> This one is much easier than the first purse I posted. Nearly everyone is capable of making a granny square, if not, they provide diagram instructions below their images. I prefer the purse with the large satin ribbon bow (as shown below) and I suspect I'll be making one of these soon including a satin lining, too.
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/natalia_fed/post223929224/


Hi-This bag appears to be a little different to your previous ones-it has granny squares all around including the bottom?? would that be correct


----------



## E Christina Dabis

kiwi11 said:


> Hi-This bag appears to be a little different to your previous ones-it has granny squares all around including the bottom?? would that be correct


First, this Russian Granny Square bag was one that I found on a Russian website (.ru) and later learned that it might have been made in Malta, thus making it Maltese. Regardless, it is all granny squares, yes.

I have made a rough attachment diagram which I will add to the bottom of this message. BUT, keep in mind there is NO PATTERN. It's your great opportunity to crochet freely.


----------



## tammie52

finished my bag, didn't use the ribbon in the end, used a flower I made. [pic to follow


----------



## E Christina Dabis

tammie52 said:


> finished my bag, didn't use the ribbon in the end, used a flower I made. [pic to follow


Holy smokes... in record breaking time, too!

What size thread/yarn did you end up using, and what size hook? How wide/tall is the bag area?

Bet you're proud!!!

Do you have advice for others who might want to make this bag? What would you do differently? What was easy/difficult?


----------



## tammie52

didn't measure bag to be honest, I done a square in thin cotton and didn't like it it was very flimsy to me, but I did another one in 3 strands of same cotton and it was better, but I thought ( no this bag will be laying on the beach on my holiday in 2 weeks.so I ended up using dish cloth cotton, found it easier to use. hook size was a 2.50 I think not sure. only advise I would give others is to follow your instructions and the graph to arrange it, helped me big time thanks for all your help in making this


----------



## E Christina Dabis

crochet thread was too small so you used cotton yarn. Excellent. Thanks for the summary!! You did a nice job. Bet you get a few comments while you're at the beach.


----------



## tammie52

thank you. well I think ill have to make another 2 as my girls like them too lol


----------



## donna47304

You did a great job and your purse looks lovely. The kitchen cotton should make it sturdy for the beach and the flower is more practical for the beach.

Have a great time!


----------



## tammie52

donna47304 said:


> You did a great job and your purse looks lovely. The kitchen cotton should make it sturdy for the beach and the flower is more practical for the beach.
> 
> Have a great time!


 thank you , yes that's what I was thinking reff the beach. and yes I will 2 weeks of doin nothing but lay at pool in hotel , or at the beach


----------



## missjg

tammie52 said:


> finished my bag, didn't use the ribbon in the end, used a flower I made. [pic to follow


great job! so Proud OF YOU! I'm still working on mine...might make some changes. squares are blocked..workin on straps..


----------



## missjg

E Christina Dabis said:


> crochet thread was too small so you used cotton yarn. Excellent. Thanks for the summary!! You did a nice job. Bet you get a few comments while you're at the beach.


I find that with the sock yarn also.. using size 2 USA boyde hook. Squares are small. So made up 16 square. NO doubt will make changes in my purse to accomodate that.


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you for that quick lesson, it did help


----------

